# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  Hair Transplant Surgeon or Plastic Surgeon For Coronal Browlift ?

## tbtadmin

Answered By Jeffrey Epstein, MD

I had a coronal browlift done 7 years ago and was left with a widened scar on my head.  I just went to a facial plastic surgeon who recommended a scar revision, basically just to strip off the scar skin and close it with trichophytic closure.  I wonder if a hair transplant surgeon can perform this better than a plastic surgeon because he told me that this technique was first invented by a hair surgeon.  Is there anything, like the tools or practices that would make the hair transplant surgeon a better choice? Thanks. - John

Read Full Post on The IAHRS Hair Transplant Info Center

----------

